# Keanu Reeves spotted on the Set for 'John Wick 2' in New York City - December 17, 2015 (15x)



## Mandalorianer (18 Dez. 2015)

​


----------



## Dana k silva (18 Dez. 2015)

Thanks for Keanu.


----------



## dkfan (4 Jan. 2016)

Thanks so much, Gollum!


----------



## MichelleRenee (29 Jan. 2016)

Many thanks Gollum! :thumbup:


----------

